# Fat Jax Report 1/16/11



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

*Fat Jax Report 1/16/11 (Video added)*

Okay, I am so very tired and brain dead right now..... here goes, There is no way I cold ever mention everything that happened, so here is just a taste.

left Sherman Cove with Scott, Mark, Ryan and Katlyn (Scotts Daughter)

Off er go SW sowards the Petr.., yeah the weather man was saying 1-2's, more like 3-4's with 5's mixed in.... You get the point.

I think it was the first drop, and here is a YFT about 35-40 Lbs. Cool, well more jigging and more and more Blackfin (Future shark bait) in the boxes. Total score was (I think) 29 Tunas, with 6 YFT's. nd several Cuda's 

Good fishing, with good friends!

I am simply beat, here area few pics, I got several great videos as well, if I can figure out how to post them I will.

Enjoy


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.

Nice Box and Nice Report, Congrats.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice! Glad you's got a good return for the effort. Good lookin fish.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

yep,the forecast was waaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  off again so we stayed in short of the rigs when we realized that it wasn't going to let up. looks like the bite was good for those that made it out there. i know that ya'll must have been tired after all those fish and fighting the high seas to boot. still a nice box of tuna's. good job sticking it out.:thumbup:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Is that a hoo mixed in? Congrats on a good box


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome!!!!!

Sitting in LA. right mow wishing I could have went with Rich and them.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

That is a mess of fish!! To post videos, first upload them to Youtube or similar site then use the insert link button that was to the left of the insert image button.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I Think the bite was a good one, very few fish on the surface, I think scott got the only fish on a popper, the rest were drug up from 100 - 300 feet. They where deep. I and I am sure the rest of the crew are pretty sore. All were caught on jigs.
Pinky Spapper -- No thats not a Hoo, Thats a Cuda Scott could not resist feeding a hardtail too. 

There are so menay highpoints to this trip, i'm sure I forgot som already. Katlyn's "Tuna Pain" vid will be the best. The young lady was getting her butt handed to her in a big way from the expressions on her face! Will work on the vids today and try to get them up.

Also, Mark had a GREAT time (no video, I am sure it would have gone viral if I was ready) with a Yellow. You'll have to ask him about it when u see him....... His ear lobes and mustache were vibrating.......

More soon.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report and nice box of fish. To bad it was a little sportier out there than predicted.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job gettin schooled by a girl there Jimbo! You rock Kaitlyn! :thumbup:


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I think I had 2 bf on the popper and she brought one of them in, that being her first bf then I finally got a yellow to hit the popper right at sunset and she brought that one in being her first yft.

Some of you know of my secret litttle green jigs too and yes I caught two yft on my little green 65 cent jig.....on some of my old king fishing rods no less.......

had a blast Jim!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Here are a couple vids of the trip. 





 (Tuna Pain)





 (End of the Tuna Pain Vid) 

All the vids can be seen at: http://www.youtube.com/pcolasharkfishing

They are all on there somewhere.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

brnbser said:


> I think I had 2 bf on the popper and she brought one of them in, that being her first bf then I finally got a yellow to hit the popper right at sunset and she brought that one in being her first yft.
> 
> Some of you know of my secret litttle green jigs too and yes I caught two yft on my little green 65 cent jig.....on some of my old king fishing rods no less.......
> 
> had a blast Jim!


Mo too scott, I'll do that anyday!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job guys! congrats to katlyn...

did mark get the tuna shakes?...


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

why yes he did and stradeling that fish, he sure was grinning a bunch:whistling:


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

the summers' brothers seem to do that a lot...could be they catch fish?...


----------



## KatieMae (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks guys! Had alot of fun Mr. Jim, thanks for bringin' me along.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Your welcome Katlyn, your welcome anytime. Was nice to have you along.


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

*house sale*

Jim call me I want to sell my house...Jim Lawlor 455-5452 cell 293-6351


----------

